# Sharpened 5/8 endmill



## rock_breaker (Aug 10, 2020)

Using a tool and machine grinder that I have had for some time but only sharpened drill bits until recently started  on HSS lathe bits, I decided to try to improve a 5/8" imported but used end mill. On the machine, one of the two tailstocks uses R-8 collets, the other is tapered for MT3, both can be adjusted vertically and horizontal and are indexable. The previous owner left a note describing settings for 2,4,6 and 8 flute settings, I followed his lead for 4 flutes resulting in 4 sharp cutting points but a high center which was removed with a small stone and an electric drill motor. It felt good to accomplish something on the first try.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

